# Russian Submarine: U-475 Foxtrot B-39 (The Black Widow) Dec 2010



## Derelict-UK (Dec 13, 2010)

Visited on Sunday, with thanks going out to the owner for ferrying us over and allowing us on board for a fantastic opportunity!

This place is amazing, it looks a sorry state outside, but is like a time capsule inside!

The Low Yield Nuclear Submarine was nicknamed the 'Black Widow'. It is listing badly due to holes in the bodywork.

Active in the Russian Baltic Fleet until April 1, 1994, She had 27 years in service.

In some of the images, you will see the image is wonky, this is actually looking at the Sub level!! When I stand in the images, I am standing up straight!

1)






2)





3)





4)





5) Standing up straight!





6)





7)'level'





8)





9)





10)





11)





12)





13)





14)





15)





16)


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 13, 2010)

17)





18)





19)





20)





21)





22)





23)





24)





25)





26)





27)







And a walk through from back to front...


[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBDYZ8gRVrM[/nomedia]


*D-UK*


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! 
That's a bit different from the usual explore isn't it! 
Gotta love those crazy handles. 
Was it listing to one side when you were walking about?
Excellent report mate, well done for getting the tour!


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 13, 2010)

**

yes derelict uk you sick guy, 
these shots are ILL!
wouldnt mind checking this place out, 
i love "wonkey" shots


----------



## smiffy (Dec 13, 2010)

ferk that for a game of soldiers too..........I reckon I'd have tried my hand at any branch of the services but never, no way, no how, no sirree, not a submariner..........


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think I have heard 'sick' and 'ill' in the same response for a while lol, but I take it as a compliment, so thank you.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2010)

Great report but sutch a shame it is deterorating so, it need to go in a dry dock.


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 13, 2010)

**



Derelict-UK said:


> I don't think I have heard 'sick' and 'ill' in the same response for a while lol, but I take it as a compliment, so thank you.



Haha its usually when i over express things ! its how we speak in the city of manchester 
well thats the youth anyway.


----------



## RiF (Dec 13, 2010)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## Andymacg (Dec 13, 2010)

fantastic report and brilliant pictures, of something that not many folk will have explored

wouldnt get me under the water in one o them things either


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Dec 13, 2010)

How does one go about aquiring some ex soviet nuclear equipment?


----------



## spitfire (Dec 13, 2010)

You can see why they call these things Iron Lungs or Coffins when you see how small they are inside!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 13, 2010)

spitfire said:


> You can see why they call these things Iron Lungs or Coffins when you see how small they are inside!



tbh, it was bigger than I thought it was going to be lol.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great stuff D-UK. I understand that lines of communication with the owner are open and that there might be more visits in the future?
GDZ


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it wasn't treated as we were the last to be allowed on, so yes I would say others could go, but you must contact the owner first, all the old routes people used to get in have been sealed from the inside. 

I didn't organise the trip but I got the impression that he was happy to take us over as we made the effort to ask him (and thank him for the pleasure with some gifts ).


----------



## kitkat1963 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

A cracking post and pictures of a really interesting and unusual subject. Good work chap!

ATB


----------



## cuboard (Dec 27, 2010)

This place looks really interesting!! Dope set of photos man I'm envious!!!!!


----------

